# Benidorm in January



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

That's it    

booked our ferry for Portsmouth Santander 10th Jan to get our first taste of a long holiday without dashing back to work, :lol: 
both retiring Dec..... first stop Benidorm staying at Villasol my bet is some of you could be there to :roll:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We used to use villasol and then El-Raco but due to bad health unable to go.

Enjoy your stay.

steve & ann -------- teensvan


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

What is the weather like there in January, we went to Portugal this year for Jan, Feb, March, and the weather was disappointing. Who are you going with? Hope you don't mind me asking, we went with the CCC


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There WILL be a lot of us there on Villasol, some are members here on this Forum and many from another simlar forum.
A few are going there ready for new year and some are using it as a staging post for a repeat trip to Morocco and then a rally in Costa del sol, March.

Weather can be mild in the day, t shirts or less in sunny wind protected spots, walking the town is best with a light coat or jumper as once in the shade it will be chilly. come tea time the temp will drop and rare to be sat outside but there is always the nightlife to warm you up..
Went in Feb once and it was down to just a few degrees in the early hours.. Still better than UK which ever you look at it..

The top end of Spain can be cold and even snow as you come from the ferry downwards, so check the weather forecast..

ps... It's been about 38 here today..


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

frenchfancy said:


> What is the weather like there in January, we went to Portugal this year for Jan, Feb, March, and the weather was disappointing. Who are you going with? Hope you don't mind me asking, we went with the CCC


Just travelling alone all our friends will be working lol , but looking forward to meeting up with lots of other migrating motorhomers had a look around when we were in Benidorm in Jan spoke to people on Villasol who were loving it can't wait


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gloworm,
Yes we will be at Villasol from the 29th November for 4 months - great choice - we have spent the last 10 Winters in Spain and the last 5 at Villasol - Enjoy it.
Send me a pm if I can be of any help.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Can you give me a bit of info, as what there is at Villasol, and a bit of a price guide, when we went to Portugal, our feryy Portsmouth to Santander was part of the deal as well as the site in Albuferia, the long stay on the site was of course the cheapest,ithink we were paying11 euros a night including all electric. Would be interested to here from anyone either doing Benidorm or anywhere else down that way.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You might want to ask people on here whether it is necessary to book Villasol as campsites in this part of the Spain are in demand in January.

Villasol is a site I stay at regularly but will leave there in November so have no experience of January stays. Details of the site and rates etc are on the Villasol website in English here:

http://www.camping-villasol.com/en/index.php


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wether or not*

Not retired, way off 50 yet.

But, been to Costa Blanca a few times in December / January. As well as many other months.

You can never rely on the weather. People just expect 100% sunshine because they are in Benidorm.

Have spent Boxing Day on the beach at 24c and blue skies.
Also Spent January only just in the next year and it has snowed on the beach.

Visited at Easter and 5 People have sadly lost their lives due to floods.

But it has to be better then Blighty, if only for the weather.

TM


----------

